# working pinnacle 72e dvb-t give many lines dmesg

## linked67

Hi, when i plug this usb device dmesg become crazy. The device works fine, tha't why i don't understand what happend.

 *Quote:*   

> [ 2298.801382] usb usb2: usb resume
> 
> [ 2298.801387] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub
> 
> [ 2298.821017] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume
> ...

 

As you can see the lasts lines repeat indefinitely and my logs become very big. 

Where must i go or do to resolve this ?

----------

## escitalopram

I've been experiencing the same problem. It will go away if you recompile your kernel without "USB verbose debug messages" (CONFIG_USB_DEBUG; Device drivers -> USB support)

----------

## linked67

Oh thanks a lot, today my message log file was 30Go big...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kshade

This can also be solved by using the parameter disable_rc_polling=1 when inserting the dvb_usb module. To do this automatically you can create the file /etc/modprobe.d/dvb-usb.conf with the following content:

```
options dvb_usb disable_rc_polling=1
```

----------

## lkraav

thanks for the tip, dvb-usb.conf fixed the problem here as well.

----------

